# Are they pregnant?



## Lyyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello,I wanted to know if these two fish (some kind of Swordtails,i believe?)
are female and pregnant?
And the second one is what i think could be a male platy?

Sorry for picture quality,fish kept moving around! :goldfish:


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

not sure about the first one, but the 2nd is indeed a male mickey mouse platy


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

The top two look male to me.. usually females have rounded fins on the belly where males have pointed fins. not completely sure those as I have not seen that variety before.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

after a little research, the first 2 seem to be lyretail mollies, and both female, you can sex them similarly to platies, the females bottom fin will be larger and more triangular than the males, who have a very small pointy fin.

as for pregnant or not, livebearers are pretty much always pregnant to some degree, the darker one looks a little further along though


----------



## Lyyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh! Thank you so much,I would have never known!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The male in the second picture is a platy.The two SWORDTAILS in the first picture both appear to be females.The one with the black tail(fin) is called a wag tail the other is marigold(have like 400 myself).They may be pregnant as livebearers are almost always pregnant,but you got 2-3 weeks to see if so.The platy is able to get the swords pregnant as they have crossed numerous times.


----------



## Lyyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I've been seeing that the platy is giving them lots of attention,hence I asked!
Fingers crossed I get babies!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If they get pregnant once they can give birth upto 7 more times wihout any help from the male.They average a birth every 27-28 days.


----------

